# Preferred Goose Load?



## NWTFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

Just wondering what load you guys prefer when it comes to smacking geese?


----------



## NWTFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention shell and shot size!


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

3inch #1s 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

#4 3 inch Hevi Shot early season and during duck season. 31/2 Hevi Shot in #2 for late season


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am shooting 3 1/2" federal speed shock BB's. I have a lot of left overs from a spring snow goose hunt. That's the only reason. This early season I might shoot my 3 1/2" 4's. they are easy to kill in the early season and I always go for head shots anyways. I either smooth miss them in front or drop them dead. It's always one or the other.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Find out what "patterns" best out of "your" gun and go with that.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

tallbear said:


> Find out what "patterns" best out of "your" gun and go with that.


Holy quotation marks batman!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

3" Fed "blue box" BB. That's all I use for geese


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

3-1/2 10ga. I love the gun and have not used it in a long time. Shooting #2's black cloud. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

3 1/2" - 1 9/16 oz #2's.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

3-1/2" blackcloud bbb

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

3" 2s work just fine all season long


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

3" #2's. Seems good on geese and ducks over the decoys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

3" BB FED 12g 1 1/4 oz


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

3" BB is what I use, brand doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll be using 3" #1s


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

3" #2's all season long for years. Even used hevimetal 3" 3's last season a few times didn't have the 2's in my bag. Stoned em with that too. But then again the longest shot I took last year was inside of 25 yards.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

BB. In 3 or 3.5. Kent's, federals, experts. All fine

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

#3 shot at 1450fps will get into the vitals of just about any goose out to 30 yards. #1 will penetrate out to about 50 yards.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Early season you can get away with smaller shot size. I really like heavy shot 3.5 #1 but they are$$$. If your doing it right then your shots are not that far. However, last day of a season when they just won't come that close hs #1 works well. Typically I use kent 3.5 bbs. I use them layout hunting as well.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Early season you can get away with smaller shot size. I really like heavy shot 3.5 #1 but they are$$$. If your doing it right then your shots are not that far. However, last day of a season when they just won't come that close hs #1 works well. Typically I use kent 3.5 bbs. I use them layout hunting as well.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

easy....3 iron! :evilsmile


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

I like 3 inch bb or 3 1/2 #1's


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

3-1/2" fiochi #1 shot kills them from 10-60 yards stone dead


"StinkFinger"


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If I have to buy them 3" #2. If I'm picking them up out of the bottom of a blind I don't care what they are.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

just ducky said:


> easy....3 iron! :evilsmile


I was waiting for samuari or ninja sword.......

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152199&highlight=sword
:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JBooth said:


> I was waiting for samuari or ninja sword.......
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152199&highlight=sword
> :lol:


Good options as well. Why waste good (and expensive) ammo on a trash chicken when a simple swing of a golf club is sufficient? I'm just sayin....:yikes:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> 3" #2's all season long for years. Even used hevimetal 3" 3's last season a few times didn't have the 2's in my bag. Stoned em with that too. But then again the longest shot I took last year was inside of 25 yards.


LOOK OUT..We agree! 3" #2 hevi metal


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Why use high end shells for 25 yard shots?? 7/8oz of 6s would take em out at that range.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Why use high end shells for 25 yard shots?? 7/8oz of 6s would take em out at that range.


#1 because i shoot an SBE II and recommended loads are 1 1/8 oz or higher to properly cycle.
#2 because it patterns well out of my gun
#3 if I do error and don't connect in the head, I want more ballistic.
#4 because it's what I like


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Why use high end shells for 25 yard shots?? 7/8oz of 6s would take em out at that range.


Because high end shells kill them. You're gonna have a lot of crips if you use a load that light...


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Because I cannot run after them I use 3" T along with BB's.

Ken


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Because high end shells kill them. You're gonna have a lot of crips if you use a load that light...


I can't argue because I'm not a goose hunter, but i would think a couple steel 6s in the head at 20 yards would kill em pretty quick.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I can't argue because I'm not a goose hunter, but i would think a couple steel 6s in the head at 20 yards would kill em pretty quick.


One BB in the eye would be enough, but I'd like to say I could shoot 100 out of 100 on a clays course, but in reality the best I have ever done is 84..Point being, margin of error, and knowing every shot will not land upon the head especially on a lot of third shots. I would not shoot a #6 steel load at a Canada, for the fear of Crippling and lost recovery, if it was #6 hevi well then I would.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

SBE II said:


> One BB in the eye would be enough, but I'd like to say I could shoot 100 out of 100 on a clays course, but in reality the best I have ever done is 84..Point being, margin of error, and knowing every shot will not land upon the head especially on a lot of third shots. I would not shoot a #6 steel load at a Canada, for the fear of Crippling and lost recovery, if it was #6 hevi well then I would.


I get your point, but I still don't see the need for 3 1/2 hevi loads for 20 yard shots. 50 yard shots...yes. But you all are just wasting money.


----------



## finsnfeathers (Apr 21, 2009)

3" #2 black cloud can't go wrong early to late

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I get your point, but I still don't see the need for 3 1/2 hevi loads for 20 yard shots. 50 yard shots...yes. But you all are just wasting money.


Who said anything about 3 1/2? Now you're stretching your imagination. Is your 3rd shot always 20 yards? Bet its not....Especially if you're telling us you only hunt ducks..


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I get your point, but I still don't see the need for 3 1/2 hevi loads for 20 yard shots. 50 yard shots...yes. But you all are just wasting money.


Geese don't always decoy perfect...not every shot is 20 or less. Even when it's early.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I get your point, but I still don't see the need for 3 1/2 hevi loads for 20 yard shots. 50 yard shots...yes. But you all are just wasting money.


It's his money, not yours. Plus, why not shoot a load big enough to handle shooting in EVERY situation. Early season, late season, jump shooting, pass shooting, etc?? Buying ammo by the case is really actually pretty cheap. In all reality in comparison to everything else we spend money on for hunting, ammo is our cheapest item.


----------

